# Amount of own seasoning per LB of meat  ??



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 27, 2014)

Is there a standard amount of one's own seasoning mix to apply per LB (5lb,10lb,) of meat ?  I understand there is the "mix and fry" test...  that gets ya kinda close but it's definitely different after seasoning has time to saturate the meat...  but anyways.. was just wondering where would be a good place to start....


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello Keith.  I am NOT the sausage guy.  In my limited experience my answer would be no.  At least not until you develop the flavour you want.  Once you have your flavour profile per kilo/pound of meat then I see where you are coming from.  You could have a premixed sausage seasoning and then add X per kilo/pound.  I don't have to tell you but new folks may be reading, ALWAYS add the cure separately and weigh it carefully!  Below is the recipe I use.  It is cobbled together from many different recipes and reminds me as much as I can remember of the sausage I got back home in S. Tx..  Keep Smokin!

Danny

2kg. - PORK (20% - 30% FAT)

1kg. - BEEF - MARBLED BEEF SAME AS USED FOR HAMBURGER

27g. - SALT  23g. IF ADDING CURE

8g. - GROUND BLACK PEPPER

2g. -  GARLIC GRANULES

1/2 tbs. - DRIED MARJORAM

3g. – PAPRIKA

6g. - RED CHILI FLAKES

3g. - GROUND FENNEL SEEDS

7g. - CURE NO.1

1 c. – WATER as needed


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Is there a standard amount of one's own seasoning mix to apply per LB (5lb,10lb,) of meat ?  I understand there is the "mix and fry" test...  that gets ya kinda close but it's definitely different after seasoning has time to saturate the meat...  but anyways.. was just wondering where would be a good place to start....



I usually go with 2% salt, 1% sugar and the rest is what ever you like....  













spice_chart-01.png



__ daveomak
__ Aug 27, 2014






Here is a guide I found for the amount of spice to add to meat.... it's a start....  you may find some need tweaking....


Spice in grams per 1 kg of meat

Allspice 2.0 
Bay leaf 2 leaves 
Cardamom 1.0 - 2.0 
Caraway seeds 2.0 
Caraway powder 0.5 
Cayenne pepper 0.5 
Celery salt 1.0 
Chillies 0.5 
Cinnamon 0.5 - 1.0 
Cloves 1.0 - 2.0 
Coriander 1.0 - 2.0 
Cumin 1.0 
Curry powder 1.0 
Fennel 2.0 
Fenugreek 1.0 
Garlic paste 3.0 - 5.0 
Garlic powder 1.0 
Ginger 0.5 
Juniper 2.0 
Mace 0.5 
Marjoram 2.0 - 3.0 
Mustard 2.0 
Nutmeg 1.0 
Onion (fresh) 10.0 
Onion powder 2.0 - 5.0 
Paprika 2.0 
Pepper-white 2.0 - 3.0 
Pepper-black 2.0 - 3.0 
Red peppers 0.5 
Thyme 1.0 
Turmeric 2.0 - 4.0 
Other Ingredients in g per 1 kg of Meat 
Non fat dry milk powder 4.0 
Soy powder concentrate 1.0 - 3.0 
Sugar 1.0 - 2.0

Here is another guide.....
http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/secrets


----------



## boykjo (Aug 28, 2014)

A good starting point is 1/2 tsp of spice per lb of meat....... when your spices (count) increase the volume will increase per lb of meat.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 28, 2014)

boykjo said:


> A good starting point is 1/2 tsp of spice per lb of meat....... when your spices (count) increase the volume will increase per lb of meat.



are you saying 1/2 tsp of EACH spice...  or 1/2 tsp of spices after they have been mixed together ??  

what I'm wanting to do is make some snack sticks using my Southwestern style rub that I use on my chicken...  

this is per chicken

1 tablespoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon sugar 
3/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1/2 Teaspoon Cayanne Pepper


----------



## boykjo (Aug 28, 2014)

1/2 tsp of each spice. If your using cure # 1 i would increase the salt to 1.5 tsp salt per lb of meat. These are starting points. you will have to adjust as you perfect your recipe. I would back off on the cayenne unless you like it really hot


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 30, 2014)

any others responses ??   Don't want to do "per spice"...  looking to use the already mixed concoction up above...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2014)

If that spice mixture is already mixed together, I'd say go for it on a 2# batch and see what you think.  2# of meat is close to what you'll get from a whole fryer bird.

I don't see any cure in the recipe.  If you're using Cure #1 the salt may be ok, but if you use MTQ, you'll need to adjust the salt in your spice mix.

Take notes on EXACTLY what you use and how much.  If it needs to be altered a bit, take notes on the alterations as well.  The fry test works pretty well for me most of the time, minus the smoke of course.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been slowly converting some recipes to Diggin Dogs spread sheet. I'm sure you've run across it before and it might help with what you are trying to do. It calculates the ingredient percentages as as you add or change the individual ingredient amounts. For me, it is the easiest way to watch % amounts. There are some similarities with salt, sugars etc. but the spice amounts can be much different between sausage types.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138180/sausage-meat-curing-recipe-template-w-scaling-calculators


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Buzz ...  as for cure..  I use #1..  I cured first by itself (1tsp per 5 lb of pork)....   and then start playing with seasonings... That is my seasoning to do beer can chicken..   we're kinda fond of it so I am going to experiment with it to do pork snack sticks...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 30, 2014)

my problem is...  I'm no good at each spice separately...  so I find a recipe that sounds good and try it...


----------

